# Crooked sticks to strike straight blows



## dkicklig (Jul 24, 2005)

Does anybody know the source of the phrase "God is pleased to strike straight blows with crooked sticks"? I've seen it oft quoted but I can't seem to find who said it first.


----------



## andreas (Jul 24, 2005)

An old Gaelic saying, "˜God strikes straight blows with crooked sticks.´ 

As inadequate as we are, God is eager to use us to help others change. 

andreas.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm not sure but...here's what I found:

* "God can strike a straight stroke by a crooked stick." -- Thomas Watson, English Puritan

* "God can draw a straight line with a crooked stick." -- Martin Luther, German Reformer

* "God uses crooked sticks to draw straight lines." -- Ignatius Loyola, Founder of the Jesuit Order

* "God writes straight with crooked lines." -- Spanish/Portuguese proverb


[Edited on 7-24-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## dkicklig (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks, I believe the Thomas Watson quote fits most with what I've heard.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dkicklig_
> Thanks, I believe the Thomas Watson quote fits most with what I've heard.



Just fyi, here is the source (see "fragments").


----------

